# Melbourne Brewers British Ales, 2013



## manticle (15/4/13)

We're a bit late in getting the word out there but a quick heads up that Melbourne Brewers British Ales competition will be on again this year.

It will be held at Oscar's Tavern in Belgrave on Sunday 26th May.

There will be three categories this year:

Cat 1: Mild, Wee heavy, Southern and Northern English Brown, Irish Red
Cat 2: Ordinary Bitter, Best Bitter, Extra Special Bitter
Cat 3: Old ale and UK barley wine.

Entries will be via www.compmaster.com and need to be registered, paid for and dropped off to Grain and Grape or Brewer's Den the week before (by Saturday, 12pm). Alternatively entries which have been registered and paid for on compmaster by the cut off date can be dropped off at the venue by 12 pm, competition day (on the day only).

Entries will be $7 each - there may be discounts for subsequent entries and recognised club members but I need to confirm that.

Enter beer, come down on the day (Oscars has a good selection of tap and bottled beer) and so on and so forth. More details as they come to hand but get brewing those milds and bitters, dust off that barleywine you've kept aside for the last year or two .

Cheers


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/13)

One entry per category , Manticle of if you have several styles of the same category , can you enter all of them ?


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/13)

Also , notice there is no Irish Ale this year ? 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## manticle (15/4/13)

Usual Ferg - one entry per style, two per category max - so max of six beers.

Forgot to add - first prizes for all categories, certificates for all place getters.
Will add sponsors once I receive confirmation (hopefully today).

Edited Irish into the first post. My error.


----------



## fcmcg (1/5/13)

Hey Manticle ,
When will this be up on compmaster ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## manticle (1/5/13)

I really hope soon.

Not my department but I'll chase it up.


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

Hopefully by the end of the weekend, compmaster will be live and accepting entries. Will confirm when I know that's the case.

Southern UK brown somehow got dropped off the list but is accepted as a style.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (4/5/13)

Can we confirm drop off points and times as weekend before,
Brewers Den, G&G and at the venue on the day (before 1pm) as stated in the OP?


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

Yep.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/5/13)

Not wanting to start any fisticuffs, but...

Any updates on availability of this comp on Compmaster?


----------



## Andyd (8/5/13)

The comps live on COmpMaster now guys - minor hiccup in the competition handover this year, but all fixed now.

Don't forget - Category 3 (strong ales) is back this year... if you've got those gems hiding away in a cellar, this could be the perfect opportunity to give them their day in the sun!

Cheers!,

Andy


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

Not too long in the sun though - lightstrike and all that.


----------



## Edak (9/5/13)

Is a shame about the date because that is GABS day for some of us :-(


----------



## WarmBeer (9/5/13)

So, can we confirm the Keg King is a drop-off point for this comp?

It's not been mentioned in this thread, but is stated in the appropriate Compmaster instruction page.

Would be great for those of us out this side of the city.


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

Edak said:


> Is a shame about the date because that is GABS day for some of us :-(


I know. difficult to schedule this stuff in without clashing with something but you can enter and and not attend.

Warmbeer; I'm not sure - I'll check with Kee.

Hopefully compmaster is now live - any issues post here or PM AndyD


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> So, can we confirm the Keg King is a drop-off point for this comp?
> 
> It's not been mentioned in this thread, but is stated in the appropriate Compmaster instruction page.
> 
> Would be great for those of us out this side of the city.


I'll have to check. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## manticle (14/5/13)

Sorry again.

Keg King and Greensborough homebrewing are both available for drop off.


----------



## davo4772 (20/5/13)

Any news on when results will be posted? No rush, just keen to know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mxd (20/5/13)

david72 said:


> Any news on when results will be posted? No rush, just keen to know.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


generally after the comp has run


----------



## davo4772 (20/5/13)

Note to self, get a calendar. Looks like I dropped my bottle off a week early.


----------



## symphony1975 (23/5/13)

i am new to this whole comp caper so not too sure of protocol but i just dropped off my entry at oscars as I wont be around on sunday and when I entered it on comp website I chose the option of dropping off at G&G a week ago but I never did.......will this be a problem?


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

Shouldn't be.

PM me your entry details and I'll send them on to the head steward.


----------



## fcmcg (26/5/13)

Any word on the results ? 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## mxd (27/5/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Any word on the results ?
> Cheers
> Ferg


I just assume I won until told otherwise


----------



## fcmcg (27/5/13)

mxd said:


> I just assume I won until told otherwise


I reckon that's gold....and i'll run with that too !
I had probs getting on AHB last night , so i reckon that's stuffed everything lol
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## WarmBeer (27/5/13)

mxd said:


> I just assume I won until told otherwise


Coincidentally, I take the same approach.

I have found this tempers my natural optimism, and makes me used to inevitable disappointment.


----------



## fcmcg (27/5/13)

scrubbed the question...it was impatient and banal
Ferg


----------



## Andyd (27/5/13)

Sorry folks - I couldn't get to the comp yesterday, and have just received the results tonight. The results are available on CompMaster now (http://www.compmaster.com.au//compmaster_resultSummary/15/full)

Scoresheets should be available later this evening (read...:3am).

Congratulations to all those who placed, and a big thank you to everyone who entered.

Whilst there was no "prize" for best club, a big congratulations needs to go out to Bayside brewers, who not only had a large number of beers entered, but also for taking the most prizes away.

Cheers all!

Andy


----------



## bullsneck (27/5/13)

Go Bayside! Well done to all brewers on their results.


----------



## Andyd (28/5/13)

Ok. Sheets are up... let me know if there are any hassles.

BTW - I forgot to mention the great support we received from all the clubs who represented as judges, stewards and administrative assistance. Great job folks, and very much appreciated!

May your brews be good brews...

Andy


----------



## fcmcg (28/5/13)

Go Bayside !
Good representation from you boys....
So I take it , Bayside will be carpet bombing Westgate's Stout Extravaganza too lol 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## WarmBeer (28/5/13)

Just a question regarding the scores. (no, not my beer)

How does somebody receive a score of Zero for their beer? Surely if it's wet, it's going to get at least a couple of points for appearance.


----------



## manticle (28/5/13)

Entry didn't show up. Registered and paid for but not delivered.

Otherwise courtesy score of 13 is the lowest it should be (badly infected etc)


----------



## WarmBeer (28/5/13)

Maybe they should get a complimentary '5'. For, y'know, financially sponsoring the comp.


----------



## JaseH (28/5/13)

Great work once again Andy - much appreciated :drinks:


----------

